# Kioti CK20S stuck in gear



## thehawkatc (12 mo ago)

Out pushing snow and all of a sudden it will not go into reverse or any other gear other than what it was in. Any thoughts?


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Stored indoors?

Possible water turned to ice in top cover of trans.

How cold where its stored?

Any movement in shifter at all?

This iS a gear drive tractor ....correct?


----------



## thehawkatc (12 mo ago)

Gear drive, had been using it for about an hour and a half when it occurred. Currently no movement in the gear shifter


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I wonder of the linkage is jambed up with ice and snow?


----------



## thehawkatc (12 mo ago)

It's not, I've checked that


----------

